# Sensing her apprehension...



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

.. I said,"It's just like a Play Ground slide... except there is no pervert waiting at the bottom of it.'
"YES There Is!,my Husband just went down it.'
I really didn't know him well enough to be his defense attorney and besides that,she probably has evidence to back up her statement.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

Ha! That's awesome! I wish I could've seen that!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I think i missed something?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That one went way over my head.....ZING!


----------

